# The church's duty to show mercy to penitent offenders (Thomas Brooks)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 29, 2020)

In the 6th verse [of 2 Corinthians 2], he shows that the punishment which was inflicted upon the incestuous person was sufficient, and therefore they should not refuse to receive him who had repented and sorrowed for his former faults and follies. It is not for the honour of Christ, the credit of the gospel, nor the good of souls, for professors to be like those bloody wretches, that burnt some that recanted at the stake, saying, "That they would send them into another world while they were in a good mind."

Thomas Brooks, _Precious Remedies Against Satan’s Devices_ (1676) in _The Works of Thomas Brooks_, ed. Alexander B. Grossart (6 vols, Edinburgh: James Nichol, 1861-67), 1: 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

